# كورس فى برنامج MSC.Patran Nastran



## shawki304 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*اخوتى فى الله هل حد يعرف الكورسات فى هذه البرنامج MSC.Patran Nastran فى جامعة القاهرة متى تبدأ وكيفيت التقديم لها فى الجامعة
يريت الى عندو معلومات يقولنا
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------

